# StartPAtch 4.1



## aquilino (Jul 20, 2009)

StartPatchv4.1  

Features:
-------------------------------
Region  free

Region free channels

Region free  channels sd card menu

skip update  check

No health check

recovery menu  press Y NGC-PAD 1rt port

Remove diag disc  check

Force Disc Region

Remove NoCopy  Protection

move disc channel

For  autoboot game, install Recovery menu press Y NGC-PAD 1rt port and  Remove diag disc  check

---------------------------------
FAQs
---------------------------------
-risk  the brick my wii?

-yes, only whether  Power

-use as¿?

-launch dol in  (HBC)or others launchers ,gecko os,etc

-I need for  work StartPatchv4.1?¿

-(HBC)or others  launchers

-(cIOS) 249rev12 or HIGHER installled  

-uses install a cIOS rev12 or HIGHER,new ios 36 don't truchabug and gives  failure to read the sysmenu

-I can use it in another  sysmenu?

-no, patches are only for SM4.1,values are  different in another sysmenu

-apply patches with  preloader installed or softmii?

-  yes
------------------------------------
use:
press  down or up button for select patch

press A button for  install patch

press B button for uninstall  patch
------------------------------------
(HBC)=Hombrew  Channel

(CIOS)=Custom Ios

I have no  responsibility if you brick your Wii, you install this at your own  risk
*for PAL
SP4.1.7z

for NTSC USA**
(3) StartPatch4.1_USA.zip


*
*for NTSC JAP
StartPatch4.1_JAP.zip
*
*

*
PAL version yes work

*thanks Raven* for your source MenuPatcher and those who have helped me
*THANKS TO CREDIAR FOR HACKS*
*thanks alejandroues

StartPatch-v4.0.4 USA-MOD

Aquilino*


----------



## flyguy (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha yes!!!!!! Thank you so much I have been waiting for this!!! 
Now for someone to test the NTSC-U version for me


----------



## kavid (Jul 22, 2009)

4.1 jap

crc error


----------



## aquilino (Jul 24, 2009)

kavid said:
			
		

> 4.1 jap
> 
> crc error



reupload  OK


----------



## luck_gh0st (Jul 25, 2009)

apply patches with preloader?

on 4.1U  it says  "The patch section was not found in the DOL"

cIOS rev 13b  

am I missing something?

edit- ok i redid my wii and removed preloader and now everything works! 

At first gamecube games didn't work ( retail and backup)  but I removed the patch for region free wii discs and enabled all the other region free wii patches  so now everything works!

Thank you


----------



## NeroAngelo (Jul 26, 2009)

keep getting file size error  -4 when i try to install the Japanese version
any ideas ?


----------



## flyguy (Jul 26, 2009)

i can now confirm that StartPatch 4.1U does work in full


----------



## T-Rex (Aug 8, 2009)

*People... i'm reporting my problems with StartPatch 4.1U.

I have updated my Wii 4.0U to 4.1U, ok. Get the Startpatch 4.1U, put him on SD to load in the Homebrew Channel and okay. I have applied the necessary patches (Remove No-Protection 1 to 5 in order; Region Free Wii; Skip Update Discs; Force Disc Region and No Health Screen) and okay. Then my problems is the next:

Problem 1: All my games i have are originals (i hate the piracy), incluing the imported games, ok. The imported originals games i have are: Monster Hunter G JPN, Monster Hunter 3 Demo JPN, Disaster PAL and Biohazard Zero JPN. All imported games is running normally on Disc Channel is ok. But same games of same region on my Wii, like the original game Mario Kart Wii, is running in black & white color on the screen. It's stranger my MK Wii USA running on my Wii USA!!! I don't know the problem appears... but i suspected the same installed patch of StartPatch is interfering with something... then i back to HBC and execute the StartPatch 4.1U, then i removed the patch "Force Disc Region" and okay... then i back to the Disc Channel and try running the MK Wii... and it's running in colors!!!

Problem 2: I have various GC original games, incluing the imported GC games. The imported GC original games i have are: Winning Eleven 6 - Final Evolution JPN, DK Jungle Beat JPN, Mario Smash Football PAL and Mega Man Network Transmission JPN. Try running the DK Jungle Beat JPN on Disc Channel, but doesn't work!! It's strange, because when my Wii was 4.0U and StartPatch 4.0, the imported GC games was running perfectly. Now, on StartPatch 4.1U, doesn't work!! A detail: on StartPatch 4.0 have 4 patchs region free while the StartPatch 4.1 have 3. Should be for that.

I wii buy the Wii Sports Resort and i wii need update my Wii to 4.1U (because the Motion Plus), and need play imported games (GC or Wii) running perfectly on my Wii 4.1U with StartPatch 4.1U repaired!! PLZ... help me!!*


----------



## bulepsp (Aug 9, 2009)

NeroAngelo said:
			
		

> keep getting file size error  -4 when i try to install the Japanese version
> any ideas ?



+1


----------



## flyguy (Aug 11, 2009)

New problem. If you have "Region Free Wii Discs" hack on, you loose gamecube functionality. None of my retail (hate piracy) gamecube games will launch. However if you don't have this hack on they will work just fine. Please look into this and kudos on the great app!!    --Flyguy


----------



## wichoxp (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi. It seems this is a great application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ...

I wish to know if the developers of StartPatch could add the *"Anti 002 Fix"* option since waninkoko's *Menu Patcher v1.2* and other similar patchers (Gecko OS, NeoGamma) have that option already enabled.

*EDIT:* Applied _*"Skip update check"*_ option and it seems "error 002" screen goes away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!
(Tested in _"Punch-Out!!"_ and _"Wii Sports Resort"_ game discs, under Waninkoko's 4.1 firmware + cIOS38 rev14).

See ya.


----------



## hyperlite1604 (Aug 12, 2009)

flyguy said:
			
		

> New problem. If you have "Region Free Wii Discs" hack on, you loose gamecube functionality. None of my retail (hate piracy) gamecube games will launch. However if you don't have this hack on they will work just fine. Please look into this and kudos on the great app!!    --Flyguy



I have this same problem.  Took me forever to figure out why it was not working.  Everything else works great though.  Thanks!


----------



## zombymario (Aug 18, 2009)

It don't work for me. When i want to try instal a patch it says: patch section not fond on the .DOL nothing to do. Can some1 help me? I use the 4.1 PAL version.

EDIT: oke, i removed preloader and now i get a -4 error. Can some1  help me?


----------



## NintendoLover64 (Aug 19, 2009)

Works great cheers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can someone tell me what Remove NoCopy Protection does?


----------



## sub501 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello there,

is this application conflicting with preloader sys menu hacks?

I installed preloader, took hacks.ini from the official site ( used 4.1E (450) ), removed some hacks, saved hacks.ini to an SD and activated:
[Skip disc update check]
[Remove NoCopy Protection]
[Replace Healthwarning with Backmenu]

Saved, then... Bricked (black screen with 4.1E in white showed on the lower right). Rebooted , lucky me the preloader showed up, deselected the above hacks, saved and UN-BRICKED (i'm so happy).

Now I found this thread and I'm wondering if I can use this StartPatch 4.1 on my PAL Wii with sysmenu 4.1.
Is it safe to use it, does it conflict with the hacks from preloader (all preloader hacks are disabled)? In case of o brick can a reverse the hacks by loading StartPatch from HBC preloader?

Thanks


----------



## T-Rex (Aug 27, 2009)

flyguy said:
			
		

> New problem. If you have "Region Free Wii Discs" hack on, you loose gamecube functionality. None of my retail (hate piracy) gamecube games will launch. However if you don't have this hack on they will work just fine. Please look into this and kudos on the great app!!    --Flyguy



*I have the same problem, dude!! I have same games retails (yes, my GC games are originals!! I hate piracy) and i need play this!! Help me!!*


----------



## hpacheco (Aug 28, 2009)

I have installed waninkoko's 4.1 firmware updater and preloader (already disabled all hacks) and am trying to install startpatch 4.1E but I get

"getting file size: Error -4"

what could be the reason for this error? which file as an erroneous size?

Thanks in advance,
hugo


----------



## tommitek (Sep 7, 2009)

i am also getting the

`getting file size..... error -4`

when trying to install startpatch 4.1 on　my japanese wii.

can someone help with this....

i was told by someone that i need to have ios36 NOT truchabug fixed (it should not be restored) if i want to install startpatch 4.1.... (i am not sure how true this is, but this is the only feedback i have gotten on it....)

if this is the case, how to i go about UNFIXING (unrestoring) the truchabug on ios36 if i already ran the truchabug restorer on it....


----------



## padawan (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

to all of you which have the "size"-error, make sure you got at least rev12 of cios249 installed, as written in the readme or in the OP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@tommitek: you can change your ios with dop-ios, just choose to not install any patches


----------



## mew512 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have installed Cioscorp 3.6 and want region free should i install startpatch 4.1E on my 4.1E wii or Priiloader or just load through gecko OS as its my families wii and i dont want them not knowing how to start the wii up as it is they have no idea what to do when bootmii comes on screen when the wii turns on


----------



## owerlord (Jan 8, 2010)

im on 4.1E WII

i have used CIOS rev14, pimp my wii, updated HBC,

i have the rigth file to install startpatch 4.1

but i get error ISFS Get FileStats Error -101 what to do?


----------

